# Disney Blu-Ray Problem



## jwakers (May 16, 2008)

I have a Sony BDP-S360 and haven't had a problem with it until now. I recently purchased the Lion King and Cars 2 (which just arrived today, and of course, my kids wanted to watch it). I cannot get either disc to work in my player. I have tried resetting, and other ideas that Sony's website suggests to no avail. I have the most updated firmware, and other discs work. Any other thoughts? I have had this for about 2 years. I have also called Disney support and they have offered to replace the discs, but I suspect that there is an issue with the player. Sony support (via live chat) has sent me up the ladder to their phone support, but they don't have an 800 number and I don't want to waste my money and time with them to tell me to do everything I have already done. Any ideas anyone has is appreciated!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't know for sure, but I had similar problems with a different player and they were solved by turning BD-Live network access to "off." (Unplugging the network wire would probably do the same.) I had a Sony BDP-S350 and it played pretty much anything.


----------



## jwakers (May 16, 2008)

I have tried that as well. Not sure what is going on, but it is very frustrating.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Are those the only movies giving a problem?

I've had problems with Disney movies going back to Bambi last year... I have several I can't play, all of which lock up at the display of the Disney Castle.

It is a known issue, and some companies have released firmware updates for their players while others have not... I'm in the "not" camp with my Samsung player and haven't been able to watch a Disney movie in quite a while.

FYI, some of the DVDs are similarly unplayable too.


----------



## jwakers (May 16, 2008)

Yes, they are the only movies that are giving me trouble. The DVD versions of them work fine. We have other Disney Blu-Rays that work fine as well, it is just these two.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

I have the same Sony BDP-S360 and have not had any issues with it with any BDs. I also have Lion King and it played fine. Maybe try returning Lion King to a local store for a new copy. Could be those discs.


----------



## jwakers (May 16, 2008)

Disney is actually doing an exchange of the Lion King for me (got it through the Disney Movie Club). I did a reset this morning and set everything back to factory defaults, and now Cars 2 is working. Hopefully when I get my copy back of the Lion King, that will work as well. Thanks to everyone for the help!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Another thing that crops up from time to time... that BD-Live "junk" that gets stores in persistent memory on the player can gum things up. I have heard that some movies are more picky than others... and sometimes clearing out the player's cache will help in those cases.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I had/have the same issue with my LG390 and discs from different studios. The problem was totally random and it made no sense. It was based more on the particular movie more than studio. My machine would lock up right after studio intro. So it would play the studio intro, but no further, lock up and restart itself. They have sent me three discs with different versions of the most current versions of firmware as it became available. One version fixes some movies, and breaks others and won't play certain file types. Another does the complete opposite or something else. LG has been great about it, but it does get annoying. But all I have to do is change the FW and . . . .

But the new versions of this machine, the 590 and 690, no problems with the discs that would not work in the 390. It's crap shoot. And I was told by several techs that there are a wide range of ways that BD's are made and that's the problem. I don't remember this problem with DVD's. And one would think that once a "format specification" is set, that all this won't happen. So . . .


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

This is exactly the reason why I have taken to ripping all my BluRays to MKV files(using AnyDVD + MakeMKV) and using a streamer like a Boxee Box or PCH A-210 to play them. I was tired of having these type issues and having to hope the maker of my BluRay player would come out with yet another firmware to handle the next attempt at copy protection and/or disk changes.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Are those the only movies giving a problem?
> 
> I've had problems with Disney movies going back to Bambi last year... I have several I can't play, all of which lock up at the display of the Disney Castle.
> 
> ...


I had an issue with "How to Train Your Dragon" Bluray disc right at the end with the climax scene hanging up,took it back to Walmart and they played it no problem.But my Bluray player was an Insignia BDLIVE01,and theirs was a Samsung.So I bought another Bluray player from them,but got their cheap $68. Magnavox.Well that movie hung up on that player also(I should have figured it would),plus it would not connect to my wireless router.

So I took it back to WalMart and bought the Samsung BD-D5700 that they played it on for $148..I can now say with Bluray players you do get what you pay for( I'm the example).The Samsung connected up painlessly to my Netgear wireless router also.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Don't know for sure, but I had similar problems with a different player and they were solved by turning BD-Live network access to "off." (Unplugging the network wire would probably do the same.) I had a Sony BDP-S350 and it played pretty much anything.


The Blues Brothers BD (Universal) downloads new previews each time it's loaded. My Cat5 connected PS3 handles it fine. My mom's Toshiba is wireless and takes forever. Do Disney BD's download previews as well?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

jwakers said:


> I have a Sony BDP-S360 and haven't had a problem with it until now. I recently purchased the Lion King and Cars 2 (which just arrived today, and of course, my kids wanted to watch it). I cannot get either disc to work in my player. I have tried resetting, and other ideas that Sony's website suggests to no avail. I have the most updated firmware, and other discs work. Any other thoughts? I have had this for about 2 years. I have also called Disney support and they have offered to replace the discs, but I suspect that there is an issue with the player. Sony support (via live chat) has sent me up the ladder to their phone support, but they don't have an 800 number and I don't want to waste my money and time with them to tell me to do everything I have already done. Any ideas anyone has is appreciated!


Is your unit connected to the internet? have you looked for a software update?

I have found that connecting a usb reader with a (1*)-gig sdhc disk attcahed to the rear helps with BD live issue's and may solve your disk issue. Just something to try while playing the disk.

*any size will work 1,4,8 gig acts as flash storage (buffer)


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

WestDC said:


> Is your unit connected to the internet? have you looked for a software update?
> 
> I have found that connecting a usb reader with a (1*)-gig sdhc disk attcahed to the rear helps with BD live issue's and may solve your disk issue. Just something to try while playing the disk.
> 
> *any size will work 1,4,8 gig acts as flash storage (buffer)


That's the way I now believe I will never have a Bluray player without Wi-Fi.


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah, I couldn't watch the new Pirates movie until I upgraded my Panasonic BD65 to the latest firmware. You probably just have to wait for Sony to release another update for your box.


----------



## fortnerw (May 7, 2006)

I also have had problems with Disney movies. Cars 2 the most recent. I will try the disabling of the BD Live to see if that works. I have a Samsung C5500 which has done good with most Bluray disc. This technology is too complicated and all disc should have to have the same standard.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have the Samsung D5500 now and just watched the latest _Pirates_ with no problem. I have _Cars 2_ coming next week and I'll let you know how it does.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Disney Blu Ray disks have their own "special" copy protection - often consisting of "track jumbling". 

In the simplest terms....the copy protection scheme at the start of their Blu Ray disks requires players to be operating with accurate laser head reading of the content. Any deviation in the physical operation of the unit will render a playback problem.

Having used over a dozen Disney Blu Ray disks here on 3 different players without a problem, but seeing 2 of those same BDs have slight playback problems on a friend's player...it was determined to be his player. In his case, it was still very new, and he had it serviced, which later resulted in successful playback.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, last night I had problems with a known good copy of _Wall-E_. In this case it was a network issue, but regardless of the setting I used, the disc wouldn't play until the issue was resolved. I wonder how many of these disc issues are really network issues; although it could be said that the discs need to be coded better so they play with no network or reduced network performance.


----------

